# is this aggression?



## Chuppy (Apr 11, 2009)

Daisy (does having golden like ears count?) likes to bark constantly at strangers and little kids. She wags her tail and does all that while bouncing around. I don't let the kids touch her because once, she did play nip one of the neighborhood kids and I have no clue if it could turn into a bite.

With dogs, Daisy likes to do play bows but she also barks constantly. She doesn't lung or anything. 

I also bought a cage muzzle for her so she can socialize with dogs. Is that a good idea?


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

What is a cage muzzle?


----------



## Chuppy (Apr 11, 2009)

a cage muzzle...oops, I meant basket muzzle!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sounds like you have a normal mouthy bity golden puppy to me.


----------



## Chuppy (Apr 11, 2009)

that's what I am hoping. She hasn't biten anyone, and I want to bring her to the dog beach soon...just not sure how she will take it. Do you think I should not bring her and let her have one and ones?


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Chuppy said:


> Daisy (does having golden like ears count?) likes to bark constantly at strangers and little kids. She wags her tail and does all that while bouncing around. I don't let the kids touch her because once, she did play nip one of the neighborhood kids and I have no clue if it could turn into a bite.
> 
> With dogs, Daisy likes to do play bows but she also barks constantly. She doesn't lung or anything.
> 
> I also bought a cage muzzle for her so she can socialize with dogs. Is that a good idea?


How old is Daisy? Why does she need a muzzle ? Have she played rough or ever bit any dog? How does she react on the other dogs while you walk her on a leash?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Your description sounds like she's excited to see people and dogs and wants to play, not aggressive. I think a training class would help her learn to be calmer around both.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Sounds like she needs impulse control, not a muzzle.

Have you attended classes together? Where in So Cal are you?


----------



## Chuppy (Apr 11, 2009)

well, her muzzle just arrived. I don't know HOW much i'll use it because it does look a bit nasty. She has nipped a dog's butt, but i read online that that can also be rough playing and anxiety. 

She has been a nervous dog since we have adopted her, but she has gotten much better! Daisy is around 1 and a half and still very puppy like.


----------



## Chuppy (Apr 11, 2009)

and no, we have not attended classes because I do not know if I go with the agressive cases, or the regular classes  would daycare work?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Doesn't sound aggressive to me at all, sounds like an excited, happy, energetic puppy. I think the muzzle is not necessary at all, and could even cause more of a problem in the long run. Ditch it 

Regular training classes will be fine. Dog daycare can be good also, call ahead and explain to them what your Daisy is like and if they think she'll be a good fit. They might also have training classes, many do.


----------



## Chuppy (Apr 11, 2009)

I do plan on going to the daycare for Daisy after she is spayed (which is next wed). I took Daisy out to the park today, and she did not growl, or bark at any dogs and just ate some grass. She even play bowed for some dogs behind a fence, so I was questioning myself why I even have a muzzle in the house. 

I'll call up the daycare near out house to see if we can work something out!


----------



## Chuppy (Apr 11, 2009)

okay, so found the BEST socialization class for Daisy! Just hoping it isn't extremely pricey. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Where in So Cal are you? I run classes in the San Fernando Valley.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Keep in mind that daycare will not address her issues with people and can, in some dogs, worsen impulse control around other dogs when leashed b/c they start to think they should be able to play with every dog they see, leashed or not.

You definitely want to work on obedience somewhere.


----------



## Chuppy (Apr 11, 2009)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Keep in mind that daycare will not address her issues with people and can, in some dogs, worsen impulse control around other dogs when leashed b/c they start to think they should be able to play with every dog they see, leashed or not.
> 
> You definitely want to work on obedience somewhere.


They also offer training in the program  and I am in Orange County :wavey:


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Where in So Cal are you? I run classes in the San Fernando Valley.


I miss classes at J9's K9's. 

Do you attend the class as well so you can learn the tools to work with her outside of class?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Chuppy said:


> They also offer training in the program  and I am in Orange County :wavey:


Wags and Wiggles?


----------



## Chuppy (Apr 11, 2009)

We've heard of that program, but no, it's not that one


----------

